
Minecraft on Docker, one click SSL deployments, and Fallout 4's database - jnoller
https://getcarina.com/blog/weekly-news-early-christmas/
======
will_pseudonym
This is not the best way to post this content to HN. The title is a poorly
written list of three different articles. There aren't really many things
linking the three topics, so they really shouldn't be grouped together. Which
one is someone supposed to discuss in here?

~~~
jnoller
Honestly I'd happily discuss any of the topics, especially the one command
let's encrypt docker topic. The team and I are crazy excited about let's
encrypt and the potential of zero downtime deployments using a container
architecture

~~~
Gigablah
I'm looking into integrating my nginx containers with LetsEncrypt too. Maybe
with a dedicated container for the LE client that accepts new domain requests
and keeps certs up to date, and confd + etcd/consul/etc to deploy certs and
configs to nginx containers.

~~~
jnoller
Yeah I've been considering a CI container + data volume with a CD pipeline to
do that; zero downtime if you factor in anything but your own load balancers
is tough though

------
dward
How does content like this make it to the front page? This is the index page
of a marketing blog. This is spam from rackspace.

~~~
jnoller
It's not a marketing blog actually; it's a developer blog by my team and I who
work heavily and provide technical details on how we're doing interesting
things with docker and swarm.

Literally nothing is written by "marketing" \- just developers. And it's
definitely not spam, if you look at [https://getcarina.com/blog/push-button-
lets-encrypt/](https://getcarina.com/blog/push-button-lets-encrypt/) for
example it's a complete tutorial on a simple nginix and docker let's encrypt
post.

If it ever a marketing blog, I'll happily give myself a wedgie.

~~~
will_pseudonym
I hate to be the one to tell you this, but it's a marketing blog run by
developers. Marketing isn't some specific department certified as containing
Marketers by the federal government. It's an activity with a goal to expand
the market reach for a product, service, brand, or any other entity.

This is marketing content... And there's nothing wrong with that! We all
market ourselves every day of the year. We may not admit to it or realize it,
but it's inescapable.

~~~
jnoller
So everything on HN by that logic is "marketing spam"

